# Mods should be held accountable



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Should mods be held accountable for their actions towards others in the forum if they are deemed inappropriate?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Well ofcourse, Its "THEIR" Action.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

If their a repeat offender and/or extremely inappropriate they should be torn from their hammer. otherwise, they should treated the same as a regular member. 

I highly doubt this behavior will ever become a reality with he MODs we have here.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

opps, clicked 1 instead of 3, there goes that old human error again...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont like where this thread has the possibility of going, nothing good can come from it.

Let me remind everyone that every mod we have does this on there own time. They go through stressful situations at some points and get NOTHING back from it. I'd love to pay them for doing what they do but that's just not reality.

Every mod we have deserves the utmost respect because it's not a easy volunteer position. They have to try to be neutral at most points and have to deal with the crap most people dont see.

Every mod we have has my utmost respect, this forum would not run 1/10 as good without them.

If anyone ever has a problem with anyone on the forum you can also pm me anytime.

thread closed


----------

